

Ask HN: Does your workplace offer an annual hardware allowance? - jklontz

I just discovered that Kitware offers an &quot;annual computer hardware allowance of $3,000 for technical employees, so you can focus on your programming, rather than the equipment.&quot;<p>Does anyone else work for an organization that does this? I&#x27;m trying to convince my employer to adopt this perk, as the lack of appropriate hardware for developers here is crippling productivity.
======
Will_M
Kitware is smart. They make cool stuff.

Other companies that are trying to make cool stuff may be too busy stepping on
their ties to understand how to get the bureaucracy out of the way so that the
creative people can make stuff of actual value.

